# All-Over printing. Who does it? How is it done? Ext.



## SkyeClothes (Apr 5, 2010)

Our company has worked exclusively with a major screen printing firm in the Midwest, but screen printing (as far as I've heard or seen) does not efficiently do all over prints on shirts. 

Are there any techniques besides simply manufacturing a shirt from scratch that can provide us with an all over printing style?? 

In other words, what types of printing/dying/manufacturing can be used for all over prints?


----------



## DansDTG_Ts (Apr 3, 2010)

Matt, 

We do DTG printing and have done oversize prints on Ts. what exactly do you mean by "All over printing"? The oversize prints we have done are 1 sided covering almost all of the front or back of the T-shirt. 

We have done a special order T, that had a graphic continue from the front to the back. That was tough, but we got through it fine. Quite the learning experience. We still do those prints occasionally, but most people don't want to pay for the time it takes to make the graphics and test the design to get it lined up right.


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

I don't know where you're getting your info, but screen printing is the way to do all over prints. Water based and discharge inks should be used, as plastisols would be too stiff and heavy.

There are only a handful of printers in the country that do it though, so check out this thread for a list: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t8891.html


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

Hey Matt,
The few printers that print all over either use belt printers, or rotary/oval presses that can print extremely long and wide. As Tim mentioned, waterbased or discharge inks are normally used.


----------



## SkyeClothes (Apr 5, 2010)

Does anyone here offer belt printing or rotary printing?


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

You can check out the link I provided in my previous post. It lists all the printers we know of that offer all over printing, including the company that is linked in Justin's signature.


----------



## BStreetHill (Dec 3, 2008)

We do All Over Printing. send message if you still need help on this.


----------



## BStreetHill (Dec 3, 2008)

There are plenty of shops throughout the country that offer this type of printing. More than you'd expect. If you're near a major city, there's an all over printer in that area, specially with the high demand for that style these days.


----------



## spreadingink (Feb 10, 2008)

We do all over prints - not sure if you are still looking for someone to help you or not, but if so give us a ring or drop me a PM or e-mail. You can see some work we have done on our site listed below as well.

Thanks,

Dave


----------

